
Run Angular CLI repos directly in your browser - buu700
https://blog.angular.io/run-angular-cli-repos-directly-in-your-browser-41332fd80901
======
buu700
tl;dr: Use this bookmark on any GitHub repo of an Angular CLI project to
instantly run it:

    
    
        javascript:location = location.toString().replace('github.com', 'stackblitz.com/github')

